# BUG REPORT: Inability to tune to off-air HD channels when recording DISH channels



## wileadams (Dec 6, 2002)

I noticed that when I set a timer to record a DISH Network HD channel and then tried to change to an off-air station, it immediately informed me that I needed to be in Live Mode. But only one timer was set. So, I tried changing to another DISH channel and was able to do that and then was able to tune to an off-air station. Kind of a round about way of doing it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Please post your software version, boot strap and flash version when posting bug reports.

Did you run into this AFTER the timer fired and was recording, or BEFORE?


----------



## wileadams (Dec 6, 2002)

Sorry about that. I did this after the timer fired and had let the unit sit on the channel. I tried to do this again and could replicate it. However, if I changed the channel prior to the timer firing, it does not exhibit the behavior. If I turn off the receiver without first changing the channel, it has the same behavior of wanting you to go to Live Mode when you turn it on and try to change the channel while the timer is running.

Boot Version: 120B
Flash Version: F051
SW Version: L142HECD-N


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

It appears that this problem is with your 721?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Everything in this forum is related to the 921. If it affects the 721 as well, then that's because the 921 is based on the 721 operating system. But 721 discussion belongs in the Dish DVR forum, not here.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

I had a similar bug with my 921.
I was tuned to HD channel, pressed record. Went to guide to change to another channel (thus second tuner) but got same must be in live mode do you want to stop recording type message.
The changing of tuners works fine for SD channels with record\change.
If I start out with a SD channel & record, it will let me change to a HD channel but not vice versa.

Boot Version: 120B
Flash Version: F051
SW Version: L142HECD-N


----------

